# Cute baby green crested lizard



## orionmystery

Irresistibly cute baby green crested lizard _Bronchocela cristatella_

A mix of both full flash and NL shots. Blue BG in the full flash shots was from the gloomy sky that day.
































You can check out another of my favorite lizard: great angle head, Gonocephalus grandis here: Gonocephalus grandis - angle head lizard | Up Close with Nature


----------



## Omofo

Really like #1


----------



## PrestonS

Great detail in the shots. I like them!


----------



## EchoingWhisper

I like #2 best, would be better if you flip it so that it looks to the left.


----------



## orionmystery

Thanks for looking and commenting.


----------



## kyrontf

Adorable lizard.   I like the expression in #3.


----------



## orionmystery

kyrontf said:


> Adorable lizard.   I like the expression in #3.



Thank you, kyrontf.


----------



## quinte

Like 'em!!


----------



## orionmystery

quinte said:


> Like 'em!!



Thanks quinte.


----------



## laurah

Really like the first one!


----------



## orionmystery

laurah said:


> Really like the first one!



Thank you Laura.


----------



## cgipson1

as always, gorgeous work! I prefer #1 and #4.. the contrasting backgrounds really set the little guy off... lovely!


----------



## orionmystery

cgipson1 said:


> as always, gorgeous work! I prefer #1 and #4.. the contrasting backgrounds really set the little guy off... lovely!



Thanks Charlie.


----------



## MelissaP

So cute! I like 1&4 as well


----------



## orionmystery

MelissaP said:


> So cute! I like 1&4 as well



Thank you.


----------



## joealcantar

Cool shots, nicely done. 
-
Thanks for sharing and shoot well, Joe


----------



## orionmystery

joealcantar said:


> Cool shots, nicely done.
> -
> Thanks for sharing and shoot well, Joe



Thanks,  joealcantar.


----------



## GooseEgg

#1 is my favorite, great detail!


----------



## orionmystery

GooseEgg said:


> #1 is my favorite, great detail!



Thanks,  GooseEgg.


----------

